# 2009 IFC 903.2.7 Group M Furniture Stores



## SE SAPP (Dec 10, 2009)

Understanding Chapter 1 and the applicability of the code to new and existing structures, the question I am asking is does the new code section 903.2.7 apply to existing or only to new? During our code review process, I am operating under the assumption that this code section would apply only to new businesses unless it can be proved it's a distinct hazard to life safety.

Thoughts from others please? Thanks -


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: 2009 IFC 903.2.7 Group M Furniture Stores

and what edition are you in??

yes because 102.6 IBC 2006


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: 2009 IFC 903.2.7 Group M Furniture Stores

903.2.7 applies to an existing facility based on the understanding of (101.2, 101.3 and 102.2) and the new provision #4 in 903.2.7 is based on empirical data associated to the hazard prompting the code change.  If you have adopted the IFC 2009 and have not amended 903.2.7 the M would be required to be sprinkled IMHO.

In retrospect, if the facility is currently sprinkled, one would want to verify that the system design meets the hazard protected (i.e. Light Hazard versus Extra Hazard etc.) and if not, the design would be need to be corrected IMHO.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: 2009 IFC 903.2.7 Group M Furniture Stores

I do not agree that this would apply to any legally existing buildings at the time of adoption of the 2009 codes per Section 102 #2. If retroactive then why have we not gone out and sprinklered every A-2 with occupant loads over 100 or square footage over 5000 sq. feet? The Fire and Building code is very good at specifying what sections apply to existing buildings or conditions. You would never be able to pass another code if it always applied to existing conditions.

 SECTION 102

APPLICABILITY

102.1 Construction and design provisions. The construction

and design provisions of this code shall apply to:

1. Structures, facilities and conditions arising after the

adoption of this code.

2. Existing structures, facilities and conditions not legally

in existence at the time of adoption of this code.

Also check 903.2 ( NEW buildings and structures)


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: 2009 IFC 903.2.7 Group M Furniture Stores

The text in 903.2 specifically states that the following apply to new buildings.  Section 903.2.7 applies to new construction.  It is not a retroactive provision to apply to existing buildings wherein no other construction activity occurs.  Section 903.6 applies retroactively.  It is the only part of Section 903 that is retroactive.

Whether or not sprinkler protection is required in an existing building with some construction activity is up to either the IBC Chapter 34 or IEBC provisions, depending on what work is occurring.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: 2009 IFC 903.2.7 Group M Furniture Stores

Seems only fitting.........

I rise to stand corrected


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: 2009 IFC 903.2.7 Group M Furniture Stores

What is a furniture store? Staples sells furniture. So does the local goodwill store.


----------

